# Gary Coleman's custom casket



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Gary Coleman's custom casket with his name engraved on the side!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

-_O- -_O- 

Am I going to burn for laughing at that? I know you are for posting it. :lol:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Re: Gary Coleman's custom casket
> by UtahHuntingDirect on Sat Jun 05, 2010 8:34 am
> 
> I'm I going to burn for laughing at that? I know you are for posting it.


+1 Yeah me too, but dang that's funny! :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My first reaction to this was "man! That's cold!"


Then I wanted to say "What- chu - talkin' 'bout Huge?"

Too soon?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a goodun' :lol: 

ah....God rest his soul.


----------

